# Bit Help For Jumping Horse



## FHC1612 (19 December 2017)

So, my horse is rather annoying, he is currently in a straight bar (a naithe I think) snaffle jumping. He is rather forward, kind-of strong. He does ignore the bit when jumping, he opens his mouth and just runs at the fence. We have tried all techniques when training and we've resorted to changing the bit. There is no way I can go out in a snaffle in an open field without him taking off if I let him canter. 

I just need something that can make him more bouncy and collected to slow him down. He is rather spooky so I can't over bit him or use two reins. He tends to run into a fence and then back off, so too strong of a bit will just make him stop. 

This is where it can be a little complicated to find a bit: 
- He cannot have anything other than a straight bar mouth piece that cannot be metal (Rubber, nylon, vulcanite etc. will do) he has such a sensitive mouth that it cannot in leverage in his mouth, or as little as possible. 

- I would prefer it if it can raise his head, not lower it as he generally hangs it straight/low.

- I am not able to use two reins (I can learn if it is the only option for a certain bit), due to him constantly leaping over fences I tend to lose my reins.

-It cannot be too expensive, i'm not made of money poss £30 max, or I will try and find something second hand. 

We have previously tried a hanging cheek, which did not work by far. The only other straight bar we had was an American gag, I used it with rounding, which worked but was way too strong for him so he did get upset with it at times, it also lowered his head which was a nightmare. 

I really hope someone can help, I've been trying to find a solutions for years. Just some background info. he is 16hh ArabXHighland. He is 9 years old and a slightly sensitive but very grumpy character. He tends to buck if I annoy him too much while riding. He max's out jumping at 90cm with fillers, 1.30m without. I'm 18 and 5'8/9, but 9 and a half stone so he does ignore me trying to slow him down. He loves jumping but can be very scared, therefore, I can get nervous competing as when he rushes at the fence I know he may stop at the last minute, so I would prefer him to steady a bit more.

I will try to add photos/videos


----------



## FHC1612 (19 December 2017)

These were from XC in a snaffle, my hands were so ripped after this day.





















This one shows how hard I try to pull to slow him down when he takes off, he didn't slow for ages







This is him recently, I cut out the bits where I was yanking him to stop, at the end of some you may be able to see me try. He is the same SJ when he gets past the first fence.
[video=youtube;7tYX8Ke7cRk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tYX8Ke7cRk[/video]

This is the control I want to get him back to, it was 2 years ago and he is a lot more forward now, especially show jumping
[video=youtube;e9dMpc3HnD8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9dMpc3HnD8[/video]

Hope someone can help as I've had to stop jumping because my hands would become extremely sore and he has made me pull endless amount of muscles in my arm and shoulder jumping him.


----------



## VRIN (19 December 2017)

What about a hackamore - no bit too worry about


----------



## VRIN (19 December 2017)

He doesn't seem to be taking you into the jump in the video from a couple of years ago. He looks much more forward and confident in the XC video - might be better to show a video with him actually pulling??


----------



## j1ffy (19 December 2017)

Have you tried different nosebands? A drop (not done up too tight) would stop him opening his mouth. If he tends to cross his jaw, a grackle would help.


----------



## AFB (19 December 2017)

I can see who you have instructing on the SJ video and assuming she still knows your horse via PC she'll be able to help much better than us on a forum


----------



## dixie (19 December 2017)

You could try a Nathe Butterfly Flip. But in the videos youve posted he needs to be more forward not less. I couldnt see the photos tho.


----------



## FHC1612 (19 December 2017)

Might try that, we've ridden him in a head collar and he was happier but it was a nightmare to steer him. I'll give it a go Thankyou


----------



## FHC1612 (19 December 2017)

He used to have a drop and then a flash and neither helped


----------



## FHC1612 (19 December 2017)

Thankyou, I don't have any videos of him pulling as the arena at our yard is just stones and we don't compete much, due to money. I'm not in the pony club anymore, as my branch was just bitchy and cliquey. 

I might try a hackamore and look at that bit. Thankyou


----------



## BunnyDog (19 December 2017)

Ok so I am going to be the one who is a bit more blunt. Fair warning I am American so maybe what I am used to is different. 

You don't need a different bit. You need more education. You need to learn about purposefully going more forward and then collecting back up. Your horse should listen to your instructions and you appear to think that something beneath you is too fast when it's not. Your perception has to develop and it will with time, but only if you embrace the concept that you need to learn more and properly. If your pony club is 'bitchy' I would suggest finding another instructor. Maybe even someone who can trade you some lessons for some work in the stables. 

You will learn in time that those who ask for which bit will fix a problem will never have their problems fixed by a bit. 

Emily


----------



## FHC1612 (19 December 2017)

Thankyou, I might try and see if I can find someone or in short term find some exercises to try out. Instructors that are good but cheap are hard to come by in my area and we don't have a lot of money for it to be constant. I'll give it a go though for a few months and see if anything changes. I just mainly want the confidence that if I ask him to stop or slow he will.


----------



## paddi22 (19 December 2017)

I agree with Bunnydog. I don't think this is a bit issue, he doesn't look fast and he doesn't look strong at any stage. I think the xc video looks way better than the sj one.  In the sj video you posted he lacks impulsion, you are over riding him, and he is not straight going into any of the fences. His neck is completely tilted in some and you are unbalanced.  You have some lovely bits in the xc video. What you could improve is your half halts, and getting some gears in your canter. If you can learn to collect him in the canter and get him back on his hocks more, and hold him with your seat and half halts, then I don't think you need a bit change. 

It does sound like its a psychological speed/control issue in your head, had you been riding a much slower horse before?


----------



## FHC1612 (19 December 2017)

Would poles help with collection, or shall I try it just on the flat?

Possibly, its because he has a very short stride because of his Arab bloodline and whenever he goes into a normal horse stride  might be thinking he's too fast. I'll look into it when I'm riding Thursday. Thankyou


----------



## paddi22 (19 December 2017)

This kind of exercise is brilliant and its really simple

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/features/pole-exercises-to-improve-canter-525267


----------



## FHC1612 (19 December 2017)

Thank you, I shall try that Thursday and see how it goes.


----------



## Shay (20 December 2017)

I can completely understand the issue with money - but being the way you are with him right now doesn't help either of you.  BunnyDog is quite right - the issue isn't really with the horse or with the bit but more with your level of training I'm afraid.  I see a lot of this in Pony Club when children (I know you are not one but the analogy is correct) get their first competition pony or horse.  They are just not used to something that takes them forward and often is a lot faster than they had before.  I was a little surprised you have had this one for two years - its an issue I would have expected to see in a newer partnership.  But you don't want to go back to how you were in that SJ video -he looks so much better now.  See what you can do to find a good instructor.  I know you left Pony Club but now you are an associate things may feel different and you can get good quality instruction very cheaply.  You could ask for money for lessons for Christmas, or work for lessons - unless you are only a few months off your A level exams in which case exams first!

There is no harm in trying a hackamore (although you will not get that for under £30!) or jumping exercises.  But you will progress far more surely and confidently if you can get instruction.  Please don't get downhearted - you have identified that you have an issue and you want to fix it.  You haven't hit on quite the right solution but you tried and that is a good start. You sought advice.  Advice on a forum (or in person!) doesn't have to be right - but it is a point of view and worth considering.


----------



## FHC1612 (20 December 2017)

Thankyou, I've actually had my horse for 4 years, I've had to train him up mostly myself to do what he does now as we couldn't afford an instructor, or at least my mum doesn't want to pay for one because she does dressage up to Advanced Medium with her draught horse, so if it's not dressage she doesn't care. 

He never used to be forward as before we got him he was 4 and just broken in, he couldn't canter properly and had never jumped. I did come off a 14hh nutty ex hunter who was absolutely bonkers, but a lot of fun, who gave me no ends of confidence. Before I got my first horse late 2013 (the one question) and now I've lost most of my confidence and he has two because we've had 4 rotational falls and I now refuse to do XC because of it (most of them he went into a jump too fast and didn't pick his legs up, the other one we just slipped on a slight hill)

I never liked the pony club instruction, as they cater more to 11 and under but I was 13-16 at the time. It was fine when I was young though and just wanted fun. There is one instructor I did like, but I'm not sure if he does lessons away from the pony club. I will look more into it. Thankyou


----------



## Templebar (21 December 2017)

I would like to see you improve your give and take, you dont allow him much stretch over a fence which i think will knock his confidence a little as he struggles to use himself. Also i would just loosen off the break between fences and as said above half halt to bring him back for the fence, if he doesn't come back, decide early to not jump and turn past the fence. So that way he doesn't learnt to rush his fences. 

I think given what you have asked for you will struggle to find a bit, so i would stick with what you have and work with it, as the others have said i think the XC video is much better, keep at it, good luck.


----------



## horses99 (22 December 2017)

Have you had a bit specialist look at him? ThenThen Just an idea as my mare can be strong, Rush get excited etc and is very sensitive, try to get a thinner bit as some take a lot of room in the mouth? In the end having a Myler bit which is curved and ideal for sentisitive horses really helped but they are pricey, hope you finds sndndj something that works &#9786;&#65039;


----------

